# NFS SHIFT Ferrari Pack



## Hardcoreentertaiment (11. Februar 2010)

Hier die Aktuellen News zum Ferrari-Pack für  NFS Shift!

Folgende 10 Ferraris werden im Paket enthalten sein:
*1996 Ferrari F50 GT 
 2005 Ferrari F439 Spider
2005 Ferrari FXX 
2005 Ferrari Superamerica 
2006 Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano
2006 Ferrari F430 Challenge (Online/Quick event only) 
2006 Ferrari F430 GTC (Online/Quick event only) 
2007 Ferrari 430 Scuderia 
2008 Ferrari California 
2008 Ferrari 16M Scuderia Spider*

Mit den wagen kann auch online gespielt werden, neben den 10 neuen Ferraris, stockt das Packs auch den  Karrieremodus mit 46 neuen Ferrari-spezifischen Events auf: Hot Laps,  Eliminators, Endurance Races und eine World Tours

Hier noch aktuelle Bilder:

http://ll.needforspeed.com/u/f/eaga...HIFT/Ferrari/Info/Screens/Info_California.jpg
http://ll.needforspeed.com/u/f/eaga...IFT/Ferrari/Info/Screens/Info_F430_Spider.jpg
http://ll.needforspeed.com/u/f/eaga...s/SHIFT/Ferrari/Info/Screens/Info_Fiorano.jpg
http://ll.needforspeed.com/u/f/eaga...s/news/SHIFT/Ferrari/Info/Screens/Info_GT.jpg
http://ll.needforspeed.com/u/f/eaga.../news/SHIFT/Ferrari/Info/Screens/Info_GTC.jpg
http://ll.needforspeed.com/u/f/eaga.../news/SHIFT/Ferrari/Info/Screens/Info_FXX.jpg

Jetzt wird SHIFT wirklich konkurrenzfähig!


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2010)

Blöde frage, ist das kostenlos oder nicht.


----------



## jenzy (11. Februar 2010)

Wann genau das Pack kommt weiß keiner, oder? Aber sehr Interessant, damit macht NFS Shift einen guten Sprung nach vorn


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (11. Februar 2010)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Blöde frage, ist das kostenlos oder nicht.



das pack ist kostenlos und kommt diesen oder nächsten monat - zumindest mal für die x-box


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2010)

Na toll und ich bin mit dem Spiel von X-Box auf PC gewechselt, mal sehen was es fürn PC kommt


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Februar 2010)

Das ist doch nicht kostenlos.Sollte ca. 9,90€ Kosten ,kommt XBOX exklusiv.


----------



## Player007 (11. Februar 2010)

Für die Konsolen kostet es was, für die PCs nicht ^^

Gruß


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Februar 2010)

KOmmts überhaupt für den PC?


----------



## jenzy (11. Februar 2010)

Player007 schrieb:


> Für die Konsolen kostet es was, für die PCs nicht ^^
> 
> Gruß



sollte dann auch für den PC kommen


----------



## Player007 (11. Februar 2010)

Sicher ist die Einbindung ins Hauptspiel noch nicht, aber ich nehme mal stark an, das es dafür kommt, der erste DLC kam ja auch fürn PC 

Gruß


----------



## Sesfontain (11. Februar 2010)

*Hoff*
Wäre echt schön ,dann hätte der ZondaR wahrscheinlich mal einen Gegner


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (11. Februar 2010)

lol

natürlich kommt das für den pc!

ist doch schon alles da!:

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3154/unbenanntkdd.jpg

das pack ist umsonst -nur für die x-box kostets was - zudem hat ea offiziell angekündigt, dass es das spiel auch für den pc gibt!


(hier der beweis

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?>
<REPLACEMENT_SYSTEM>
    <!-- INPUTS section describes all inputs which can control selection of replacement items -->
    <INPUTS>
        <INPUT NAME="LIVERY" OPTIONS="4" />
    </INPUTS>

    <NAMES INPUT ="LIVERY">
        <NAME LIVERY="9" NAME="Livery 1" />
        <NAME LIVERY="10" NAME="Livery 2" />
        <NAME LIVERY="11" NAME="Livery 3" />
        <NAME LIVERY="12" NAME="Livery 4" />
        <NAME LIVERY="1" NAME="Rosso Corsa" />
        <NAME LIVERY="2" NAME="Giallo Modena" />
        <NAME LIVERY="3" NAME="Rosso Fiorano" />
        <NAME LIVERY="4" NAME="Azzurro California" />
        <NAME LIVERY="5" NAME="Verde Zeltweg" />
        <NAME LIVERY="6" NAME="Grigio Silverstone" />
        <NAME LIVERY="7" NAME="Nuovo Nero Daytona" />
        <NAME LIVERY="8" NAME="Bianco Avus" />

    </NAMES>

    <!-- DEPENDENCY section describes inputs which depend on each other in that only some combinations are permitted -->
    <!-- this will only be used in game for the menu system, and in the editor -->

    <!-- CONDITION sections define what to replace and when to replace it        -->
    <!-- They are used in the same way for all situations                -->

    <!-- Simple case - exterior paint effecting two materials -->

    <CONDITION LIVERY="1">
        <REPLACE TEXTURE="COMMON_PAINT.dds" NEWTEXTURE="PAINT_FERRARI_ROSSO_CORSA.dds" />
    </CONDITION>

    <CONDITION LIVERY="2">
        <REPLACE TEXTURE="COMMON_PAINT.dds" NEWTEXTURE="PAINT_FERRARI_GIALLO_MODENA.dds" />
    </CONDITION>

    <CONDITION LIVERY="3">
        <REPLACE MATERIAL="FERRARI_599_PAINT" NEWMATERIAL="Vehicles\_Paint_Colors\PAINT_FERRARI_ROSSO_FIORANO.mtx" />
    </CONDITION>

    <CONDITION LIVERY="4">
        <REPLACE MATERIAL="FERRARI_599_PAINT" NEWMATERIAL="Vehicles\_Paint_Colors\PAINT_FERRARI_AZZURRO_CALIFORNIA.mtx" />
    </CONDITION>

    <CONDITION LIVERY="5">
        <REPLACE MATERIAL="FERRARI_599_PAINT" NEWMATERIAL="Vehicles\_Paint_Colors\PAINT_FERRARI_VERDE_ZELTWEG.mtx" />
    </CONDITION>

    <CONDITION LIVERY="6">
        <REPLACE MATERIAL="FERRARI_599_PAINT" NEWMATERIAL="Vehicles\_Paint_Colors\PAINT_FERRARI_GRIGIO_SILVERSTONE.mtx" />
    </CONDITION>

    <CONDITION LIVERY="7">
        <REPLACE MATERIAL="FERRARI_599_PAINT" NEWMATERIAL="Vehicles\_Paint_Colors\PAINT_FERRARI_NN_DAYTONA" />
    </CONDITION>

    <CONDITION LIVERY="8">
        <REPLACE MATERIAL="FERRARI_599_PAINT" NEWMATERIAL="Vehicles\_Paint_Colors\PAINT_FERRARI_BIANCO_AVUS.mtx" />
    </CONDITION>

    <CONDITION LIVERY="9">
        <REPLACE TEXTURE="COMMON_PAINT.dds" NEWTEXTURE="FERRARI_599_LIVERY01.dds" />
    </CONDITION>

    <CONDITION LIVERY="10">
        <REPLACE TEXTURE="COMMON_PAINT.dds" NEWTEXTURE="FERRARI_599_LIVERY02.dds" />
    </CONDITION>

    <CONDITION LIVERY="11">
        <REPLACE TEXTURE="COMMON_PAINT.dds" NEWTEXTURE="FERRARI_599_LIVERY03.dds" />
    </CONDITION>

    <CONDITION LIVERY="12">
        <REPLACE TEXTURE="COMMON_PAINT.dds" NEWTEXTURE="FERRARI_599_LIVERY04.dds" />
    </CONDITION>

</REPLACEMENT_SYSTEM>




HCE weiß alles xD


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2010)

??? Und wo willst du das her haben???


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (12. Februar 2010)

rtxus schrieb:


> Bevor das hier zu einen weiteren Vermutungsfred wird komm ich mal als schwarzer Peter und zerstöre eure Hoffnungen (so leid es mir selbst tut!)
> 
> Klare und deutlische Aussage des EA Community Managers, NFSDrew:
> Quelle: PlayStation 3 and PC: Where's my Ferrari, dude? - Need for Speed Shift General Discussion - Need for Speed: EA Forums
> ...



ok...

meiner info nach sollte es später noch kommen - nach der xbox...

das mit den lizenztechnischen problemen ist mir bewusst - nur soweit ich weiß, ist eine lösung im gespräch...


früher oder später wirds sowiso gemoddete ferraris für shift geben....


----------



## aloha84 (12. Februar 2010)

....abwarten und tee trinken...
was soll EA denn sagen vielleicht:"NEIN kauft euch keine XBox für das Ferrari Pack!!"?
EA hat nunmal nen(zeitlich begrenzten) exclusiv vertrag mit microsoft für das dlc geschlossen, und ihr könnt darauf wetten das in dem auch geregelt ist das ea-mitarbeiter über spätere umsetzungen auf andere plattformen die KLAPPE zu halten hat.


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Februar 2010)

@Hardcore. 
Was hast du denn für eine Quelle?Habs auch bei EA gelesen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Februar 2010)

Könnte aber heißen das es doch für den PC kommt


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (12. Februar 2010)

okokok-recht ihr habt - hab nochmal nachgefragt...

erstmal exklisiv für x-box - für pc ist noch fraglich aber nicht unmöglich...

wenns nur für xbox ist bleibt shift bei mir im schrank liegen - (mit microsoft gibts keine probleme)

die haben angst wegen lizenzen würde ich mal behaupten - ich bin für ein voting, dasses auch für pc kommt-unverschämtheit!!!

wenns rauskommt wird die festplatte von der xbox ausgelesen und konvertiert!

scheiss konsolenspieler-pc ist tausendmal besser!


brief an EA?

wie war das denn mit dem regen in shift voting?


----------



## HolySh!t (12. Februar 2010)

aloha84 schrieb:


> *EA* hat nunmal nen(zeitlich begrenzten) exclusiv vertrag mit *ea* für das dlc geschlossen.


Öhm haben die jz nen Vertarg mit sich selber geschlossen


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (12. Februar 2010)

lol - da hat wohl jemand xxxxx geschrieben xD


----------



## aloha84 (13. Februar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Öhm haben die jz nen Vertarg mit sich selber geschlossen



naja tippfehler können im eifer des gefechts ja mal passieren


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

aloha84 schrieb:


> naja tippfehler können im eifer des gefechts ja mal passieren


Da kenn ich mich nur zu gut mit aus


----------



## K-putt (13. Februar 2010)

Kommt sowieso fürn pc raus 
nur wirds net groß angekündigt 
ist dann bestimmt im patch 1.4 oder sowas


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> Kommt sowieso fürn pc raus
> nur wirds net groß angekündigt
> ist dann bestimmt im patch 1.4 oder sowas


Mal hoffen.
Hui als ich grade gesehen hab, das der F50 zurück in nen NFS kommt, hab ich mich gefreut wie sons noch was, da kommen Errinnerungen an NFS4 wach


----------



## Mister HighSetting (13. Februar 2010)

Ich bin zwar kein großer Ferrarifan aber das hat mich doch ein bisschen an SHIFT gestört. Ein Rennspiel ohne Ferrari ,das geht irgendwie nicht^^


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (13. Februar 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein großer Ferrarifan aber das hat mich doch ein bisschen an SHIFT gestört. Ein Rennspiel ohne Ferrari ,das geht irgendwie nicht^^



ganz deiner meinung - ferrari nervt an sich als firma - aber zu nfs gehören einfach ferraris!!!

nfs4 und hp2 - jajaja-gute rennspiele, die ich auch einfach aus spass mal heute noch spiele xD


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Februar 2010)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> nfs4 und hp2 - jajaja-gute rennspiele, die ich auch einfach aus spass mal heute noch spiele xD


Ohja oder NFS3 mit dem 550 durch Hometown brettern


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Februar 2010)

wird schon für PC kommen 

die Frage ist nur wann

GTA 4 Add Ons kommen nun ja auch für PC obwohl immer das gegenteil gesagt wurde


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (13. Februar 2010)

lol - ea ist aber nicht rockstar...

Weiß jemand ob die aos für gta4 kostenlos sind?


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (15. Februar 2010)

Sind sie, zumindest sind sie das auf der Xbox..... Mal schauen finde das mit den kostenpflichtigen DLC total dumm, da zahlt man immer mal wieder kleine Beträge, aber kleinvieh macht auch mist wie es so schön heißt. Vorallem als Schüler nicht gerade einfach


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (16. Februar 2010)

kleinvieh bezahlen die meisten aber gerne mal eben xD

WAAAAARTEN heißts nun


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (22. Februar 2010)

hat vielleicht jemand das ferrari dlc für die xbox 360 heruntergeladen und könnte mal seine festplatte auslesen und mir die dateien schicken???

würde die gerne aufbereiten und PC-ready machen!


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Februar 2010)

Das geht?Wäreecht toll..An die, die dieses DLC schon haben:Wie schnell ist der FXX? Ein Zonda Konkurrent?


----------



## Nomad (22. Februar 2010)

würde ich auch toll finden^^

aber mal ehrlich! wieso der zonda??? der lambo ist viel schneller und leider auch eine echte plage ^^


----------



## Mister HighSetting (22. Februar 2010)

Seit wann ist der lambo schneller als der zonda? . Beschleunigungsmäßig auf jeden fall, aber nicht in topspeed!


----------



## Nomad (22. Februar 2010)

lambo: 334 km/h
zonda r: 328 km/h

das waren meine schnellsten ergebnisse bis jetzt^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Februar 2010)

Kann das sein das die Autos bei Shift auf dem PC einfacher zu steuern sind als auf der 360. Ich finde nur das selbst mit Tastatur das fahren einfacher ist.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (22. Februar 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> lambo: 334 km/h
> zonda r: 328 km/h
> 
> das waren meine schnellsten ergebnisse bis jetzt^^



Komisch^^ Mit dem lambo hab ich grad mal 312kmh geknackt und mit dem zonda 345


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Komisch^^ Mit dem lambo hab ich grad mal 312kmh geknackt und mit dem zonda 345


VIll redet ihr an einander vorbei.
Welchen Lambo meint ihr denn, den lp640 mit Werksumbau oder den Reventon?^^
Wie ich das noch im Kopf hab, war mein Werkslambo auch schneller als der Zonda.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (22. Februar 2010)

Nein ich meine schon den lp640 werksumbau. Mein lieblingswagen ^^ Mordsbeschleunigung, wie ein jet, aber eben(bei mir)nicht so schnell wie der zonda.


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

Na dann is ja alles ok^^


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Februar 2010)

Leute es kommt auf die Strecke an
Auf langen Strecken würde ich immer dne Zonda nehmen ,dort ist er definitiv schneller (z.B. Nordschleife, Road America)Hat oben einfach mehr Zug und verliert nicht so viel Tempo in Highspeedkurven.Der Lambo ist für kürzere bis mittlere Strecken z.B. Ebisu, Willowsprings horse thief, Glendale oder auch Spa..
Was den Topspeed angeht. 
Lambo LP640 361 max.
Zonda 372 max


----------



## HolySh!t (22. Februar 2010)

Oder so 
Macnhe schrauben ja auch an den Einstellungen rum, vill komme so die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zustande, oder seit ihr so fual wie ich und lasst es einfach @stock


----------



## Mister HighSetting (22. Februar 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Oder so
> Macnhe schrauben ja auch an den Einstellungen rum, vill komme so die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zustande, oder seit ihr so fual wie ich und lasst es einfach @stock



zu denen gehöre ich^^ ein bisschen schrauben tu ich schon, aber das meiste belass ich beim alten.Die meisten autos fahren von anfang an recht vernünftig, aber zum bsp. der audi tt, wenn du den stark tunest musst du was an der straßenlage ändern sonnst ist das ding unfahrbar.


----------



## Nomad (22. Februar 2010)

joa das ist seltsam^^ 
gemessen auf der nordschleife , diese ganz lange Gerade da^^ 
liegt vll. daran dass du ne GTX260 hast  
*spaß aus*
EDIT: ich mein den murcielago (ka, wie das geschrieben wird^^) ,den reventon mag ich nicht
 ich bin auch zu faul zum tunen^^


----------



## Sesfontain (22. Februar 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> zu denen gehöre ich^^ ein bisschen schrauben tu ich schon, aber das meiste belass ich beim alten.Die meisten autos fahren von anfang an recht vernünftig, aber zum bsp. der audi tt, wenn du den stark tunest musst du was an der straßenlage ändern sonnst ist das ding unfahrbar.


Agree, die Basis ist gut für jeden ,aber feineinstellungen sind immer besser
Gerade bei schnellen Autos


----------



## Pokerclock (19. November 2010)

Zur Information. Die Umarbeitung von Computerprogrammen (das gilt auch für DLC) ist eine zustimmungsbedürftige Handlung im Sinne des §69c Nr.2 UrhG. Eine Umarbeitung ohne Zustimmung des Rechteinhabers stellt einen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht dar. Entsprechende Beiträge wurden entfernt, die auf eine Umarbeitung des genannten DLC für die Xbox, um die Nutzung auf dem PC zu ermöglichen, hinweisen.

Wer so etwas nutzt und öffentlich kenntlich macht (z.B. durch Screenshots), sollte sich auf entsprechende Punkte einstellen.

*B2T*


----------

